# magnet train as future means of transportation



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

This is a model of magnet train in a future "green city" exhibited at Tokyo Museum of Science. I think it is not too far away from achieving this in large city.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)




----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mag-levs have been developed, but while the rich were divesting, the chinese cornered the rare earth market. 
Too expensive now.... new sources are being developed, stay tuned. 

I like the eggs perched on sticks, so country looking hee hee. 

John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it just me or does that look like a great big Brio layout ???


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Define "Not too far away." Along with the computer controlled car being developed by everyone (Nissan, Mercedes, Honda, etc), it'll be a while, although the car may happen in "our lifetime" depending on how long you live.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mymodeltrain, 

Since I mentioned self-driving cars, here's a link to a Mercedes video heralding their "historic" drive in Germany. Notice the relatively light traffic. Also, take into account that Germans, unlike many (most?) Americans, obey the rules of the road, stopping at red lights and stop signs, yielding the right of way to faster cars and pedestrians and generally behave like civilized people. Bottom line, a computer controlled car isn't a stretch, although if you listen to the announcers, the test cars was loaded with a lot of electronic gear (multiple cameras, special GPS, etc), which will need to be miniaturized and simplified, not to mention made affordable, before it is available to the general public. 
Suffice to say, unless you're 12 years old, I wouldn't be holding my breath. Meanwhile, here's the link: 

http://www.irishtimes.com/life-and-...g-car-during-100km-public-road-test-1.1526577


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Lewis is probably brooding right now, he was nearly on to it with the egg liner although he didn't quite hatch it the right way.









Andrew


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

May be that self driving vehicles are not that far away. On a rerun of Top Gear yesterday they had a contest between a Rover driven by one of the guys and a truck developed by the Army that drives itself. Basically they load the terrain into the truck (think older GPS unit) and the start and end points. The truck then decides which course to take and drives itself. 

Granted there is an option for remote control if the truck gets into trouble (always trust a human). Also it is for cross country or places where there would not be much traffic. But a significant step froward.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

back on track, disney world has had one sense it opened called the people mover or the blue line over 30 years ago 
dick


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Define "Not too far away." Along with the computer controlled car being developed by everyone (Nissan, Mercedes, Honda, etc), it'll be a while, although the car may happen in "our lifetime" depending on how long you live. 

Joe, 
I guess you misunderstood my comment. I didn't mention anything about computer-controlled car in this post. I just show the mag-levs trains as future transportation. 
Probably, you combined with other post that I discussed about the monorails in Tokyo. But those are remotely controlled by humans, not computer controlled. I agree with you computer-controlled 
cars are still far from practical use. I saw people cross the red lights at least once a week on my way to work, I don't want to bet my life on computer-controlled cars at this stage of technology.


----------

